# Power Mac G5 en media center ?



## Dadaz (20 Juin 2012)

Hello, 

J'ai l'opportunité de récupérer un Power Mac G5, (2x1.8Ghz, 3Go de ram) pour 200.
J'ai pensé en faire un media center : est ce que cette machine est adaptée, outre la taille de la tour ?
Est ce que ce genre de machine est bruyante (ventilateur, etc) ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos avis !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h20 ----------

Nota : Je pensais utiliser XBMC comme logiciel de "media center".


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (20 Juin 2012)

Dadaz a dit:


> Est ce que ce genre de machine est bruyante (ventilateur, etc) ?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos avis !



Oui, outre le fait de ne pas être très discrète, elle est très bruyante, elle chauffe beaucoup et consomme surtout beaucoup d'énergie, bien plus que le double d'un mac mini !


----------



## Dadaz (20 Juin 2012)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Oui, outre le fait de ne pas être très discrète, elle est très bruyante, elle chauffe beaucoup et consomme surtout beaucoup d'énergie, bien plus que le double d'un mac mini !



Ok.... Mauvaise idée donc... !
Merci pour ton avis !


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (21 Juin 2012)

Dadaz a dit:


> Ok.... Mauvaise idée donc... !
> Merci pour ton avis !



À mon avis, oui !
Mais laissons les autres s'exprimer eux aussi, les forums sont des lieux ou la contradiction est des plus importantes, pour le bonheur de tous. 

Personnellement, je vis et sévis en Afrique, là où l'énergie électrique coûte un bras car produite en thermique grâce au pétrole. J'ai bien comparé les consommations des deux types de machines, y a pas photo !

Maintenant, peut être que ce facteur n'est pas aussi important pour toi.
Mais pense quand même à la planète


----------



## iMacounet (22 Juin 2012)

Je suis de ton avis GD, le G5 est energivore en électricité, et assez bruyant ... Mais tu peux tout à fait t'en servir comme ordinateur secondaire si tu en as l'utilité. 


















Moi j'ai trouvé un G5 Mono 1,8Ghz pour 80 et fonctionnel !


----------



## Dadaz (24 Juin 2012)

Ok, merci pour vos réponses. La gestion de l'énergie ne me préocuppe pas (si on ne m'en parle pas, je n'y pense pas) !
Bon, je vais trouver autre chose pour faire un media center, aors !


----------



## Le_iPodeur (24 Juin 2012)

Le G5 est bruyant ? On m'aurait menti donc. Le modèle de d'octobre 2005 ne fait pas un bruit en tout cas. Quand a la conso électrique, je n'en sais rien.


----------



## iMacounet (24 Juin 2012)

Le_iPodeur a dit:


> Le G5 est bruyant ? On m'aurait menti donc. Le modèle de d'octobre 2005 ne fait pas un bruit en tout cas. Quand a la conso électrique, je n'en sais rien.


Le modèle de 2005 a un système de watercooling.

Et la conso electrique, si tu as un Quad 2.5Ghz l'alimentation fait 1000w


----------



## Le_iPodeur (25 Juin 2012)

Le modèle de 2005 quad a un watercooling et le mien n'en a pas, c'est un dual core. Et il ne fait pas de bruit.


----------



## KERRIA (25 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir

Effectivement, j'ai eu un PPC 2x1,8 et un 2x2...beaucoup de soufflerie constante et aussi des emballements fous...et compteur EDF affolé...outre le fait que ces machines étaient fiables
Par contre j'ai encore un quad 4x2,5 watercooling..très silencieux, si toutefois on se donne la peine de dépoussiérer le radiateur périodiquement...


----------



## iMacounet (25 Juin 2012)

Machine fiable ... Les modèles à ventilateurs, et encore. Il ya eu bon nombre, et il ya toujours des problèmes sur ces G5 ... J'ai un Mono 1,8ghz qui est en forme, et un bi pro 2ghz qui a la sonde de controle des ventilateurs qui est hs ... mais fonctionnel !


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (26 Juin 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> et un bi pro 2ghz qui a la sonde de controle des ventilateurs qui est hs ... mais fonctionnel !



Mince, j'ai parfaitement le même problème, une sonde thermique qui au contrôle HDT m'envoie un code d'erreur ... et naturellement l'alimentation qui a craqué après 15 jours d'utilisation avant d'être remplacée par Apple. Ahhh j'oubliais, les barrettes de ram aussi qu'il faut de temps en temps remettre en place (mauvais contact).

Après quelques heures de travaux, il m'a monté la température de la pièce de 2 à 3 degrés. Faut pas venir me raconter que ça ne coûte rien, ça. ^^


----------



## iMacounet (26 Juin 2012)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Mince, j'ai parfaitement le même problème, une sonde thermique qui au contrôle HDT m'envoie un code d'erreur ... et naturellement l'alimentation qui a craqué après 15 jours d'utilisation avant d'être remplacée par Apple. Ahhh j'oubliais, les barrettes de ram aussi qu'il faut de temps en temps remettre en place (mauvais contact).
> 
> Après quelques heures de travaux, il m'a monté la température de la pièce de 2 à 3 degrés. Faut pas venir me raconter que ça ne coûte rien, ça. ^^


Le mien est actuellement allumé, mais il a une panne particulièrement étrange :

La troisième patte de fixation du deflecteur d'air de ce G5 a été retirée, sinon les ventilos s'emballent ! Même si la led rouge s'allume il fonctionne! Bon j'ai du débrancher les ventilateurs du disque dur car ils fonctionnaient toujours à fond. Sinon les ventilos de devant+processeur sont correctement régulés, le ventilo/haut parleur tourne plus vite parfois ... Et au démarrage les ventilos tournent à fond et se calment, cela dure quelques secondes... J'ai pas compris sur ce coup là. :rateau:

Edit : J'ai eu le problème de faux contact sur la memoire ram aussi, mais j'avais une des deux paire de mémore HS.


----------

